
Arizona Boom Draws Californians–and Changes Political Hue - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/15/business/economy/arizona-economy-primary.html
======
34679
The same thing happens in Oregon. People flee the high costs of living in
California that is being driven by California's policies, and then they
largely vote for the same practices after relocating.

